# Bluddy Amazon



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Did a search for printer inks yesterday and ended up on the French Amazon site. OK not bad prices and when I tried to buy some and input all my CC and delivery details I noticed 'it' had also included a subscription to blooming PRIME.

No amount of trying to go back and delete PRIME worked and in the end had to cancel the whole order and hope it had dispensed with PRIME.
Nope, still got some 'congratulations' about how wonderful PRIME was and all my so called benefits.

Took almost an hour to wade through all my new account options to finally find and cancel my PRIME. From then on I was bombarded with choices to rejoin and benefit again. 

Whole evening wasted over Amazon virus like marketing. Back to square one again searching for some good value inks that don't crucify me on Brexit postage.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did you take advantage of the Free delivery before you cancelled Ray?  Michelle has done this before I think but you are right. Its like a bloody scam.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I did Barry but then chose a local drop off place which is also free.
Just tried again and the item only has the PRIME option circle blued and nothing I do changes it.

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0...3&pd_rd_w=BVfXm&pd_rd_wg=iB5gF&ref_=pd_gw_unk

So stuff Amazon.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So much for making life easy.
Just went on the French e-bay site as most ink purchases are post free to French address's.
Bought the inks and went to pay giving a French Credit Card number. This had to be verified with a code sent to phone. Code OK but would not accept the card. So use another card this time a UK one. Code OK but refused due to address being in UK. Can't change the address. 
So then have to set up a DD with my French bank. More codes until finally my purchase of inks is accepted. 

Easy??? It never used to be like this.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Told you to get a Laser Printer. :lol:

Soz. Im off now.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Amazon prime behaves like a man made virus. You have to be totally on your guard and have the persistence of a 3 yr old to cancel it. I now refuse to visit Amazon in any guise!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, lasers rule, no drying out, not really more expensive to buy when you factor in toner costs are similar but las much longer, no runs if it gets wet either.

I bought a cheapo Brother one about 5 years ago still on the original toner, I have a spare but not ready to change yet, it has wifi too so it just lives in the back bedroom waiting patiently.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've really sold on Eson tanks since I bought one from Aldi online. Excellent no drying out and much, much cheaper to run than non tanks. I agree that lazers are better and had a Lexmark B&W one for ages until the drivers started to behave oddly with the lastest software. Could'nt afford a new colour one. I think that the tank is probably cheaper to run even than the old Lexmark.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.ecprof.com/clp-350n-see-samsung.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My choice would be this one

https://www.google.com/search?q=wir...ahCl0Q4dUDCAs&uact=5#spd=12449179911815521388


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My home printer use is probably fairly limited compared to most. One or two docs a week and another couple of bills a month. But it seems I do need the odd colour print when my wife needs a recipe or image copied and shrunk wrapped.

So up to now a modest all in one for about €50 and inks set replacement at €10 recently increased to €19.99 is all I need. But the hassle.

Ray.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

We used the French Amazon account using our French Visa card when we are at our cottage near Chalus. For two years running they have charged me for Amazon Prime. We are not resident in France. We have Amazon prime in the UK. No amount of emails have been able to correct this. I took my French Visa card details off but they just charged my UK one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They should ban printers I reckon.  save the planet an all that.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah! the paperless office. Who remembers that?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> They should ban printers I reckon.  save the planet an all that.


Where is that 'dislike' tab when you need one?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I took the advice on here ( not until after the old one died! ) and bought a laser. Now you come on and tantalise me with all these cheaper models


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We once had a 600dpi one at Triple S back in the 90s and there was nothing it couldn't do, we were making price lists/catalogues for our services at the time and needed smaller text to keep the pages down, it also did duplex printing, that and Pagemaker 5 were all you needed to produce just about anything you wanted up to A3 size back then, it would have cost a small fortune but we were given it by the head of Bradford Education at the time as the kids kept breaking it, (he was also a keen biker so we gave him some good prices after that) sadly it was only mono, colour lasers were out there but were astronomically priced.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

We use our printer occasionally but still had to frequently buy a new pack of inks at £30 plus. Then we run into problems with ink drying out on the heads. Printing was very unreliable so back In May I decided to go for a Laser monochrome. Pretty expensive (185€) but has worked perfectly so far (touching wood). It also scans well in colour. Works wirelessly from my two Linux laptops so would be confident in Windows or smartphones.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

baldlygo said:


> We use our printer occasionally but still had to frequently buy a new pack of inks at £30 plus. Then we run into problems with ink drying out on the heads. Printing was very unreliable so back In May I decided to go for a Laser monochrome. Pretty expensive (185€) but has worked perfectly so far (touching wood). It also scans well in colour. Works wirelessly from my two Linux laptops so would be confident in Windows or smartphones.


Can you give the make and model please Paul. Not convinced I'm changing but just in case. Please.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Can't understand the problems some seem to have with Amazon Prime, from any Amazon page, go to top bar and where it says bonjour *name* comte et listes click that, which will give you a page of options top right box is Prime, open that, then top right option Abonnement, click that and choose mettre fin a l'abonnement, choose that and your subscription is cancelled.


.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Can you give the make and model please Paul. Not convinced I'm changing but just in case. Please.
> 
> Ray.


HP Laserjet Pro MFP M28w from Amazon France - Looking back I see it was a bit more than 185 but has a lot of good reviews.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I usually take the prime off and do just that once the package has arrived John, I've done it dozens of times this year with no problems.

Going back to lazy printers, Liz had a sandwich shop when we first met and I offered to do her pricelists in colour with pictures, so I bought a Samsung colour laser its footprint was almost the same size as the A4 paper and was a brilliant bit of kit until it stopped printing Jpgs for some reason, reinstalling the drivers etc did nothing so I sold it on eBay mentioning this problem, I got £50 for it.

this is the one I had
https://www.google.com/search?q=sam...VQBBWYQuw0I8wooAg#spd=14338655473922508425_kt


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never been a big fan of copy scan and print at a basic level, I feel it loses a bit on each but probably good enough for home usage.

https://www.hp.com/gb-en/shop/product.aspx?id=W2G55A&opt=B19&sel=PRN&lang=en-GB


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Paul an Kev.
Searching for HP Laserjet Pro MFP M28w seems to always take me to Amazon and everything has a 'PRIME' label or indication. Most annoying.

But not too much more expensive than InkJets.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just go with it Ray and opt out after delivery.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Narrrrr, it's only B&W.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.google.com/search?q=HP+...FwKHZaFCIgQuw0IpgwoAg#spd=1242772097761902342


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev but feel I need to actually do some research on the subject before considering the change.
As you might have noticed I tend to go for cheap tech as in todays fast moving world whats good today soon goes out of fashion or compatibility rapidly. 
So rather than be forced to replace expensive and far more technical kit than I actually use, I'm happy to buy basic and cheaper that I can upgrade without tears or getting into debt.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know what you mean but I totally disagree as with anything you should almost always buy the best you can as cheaper usually means older tech inside which will be the quickest to become unsupported.


----------

